# Building our own mini horse cart/wagon



## KANSAS_TWISTER

we in the same boat, i'm looking for plans to build a pony cart and can only find pic's f one


----------



## Vidaloco

this one has plans for full size and models

http://www.wildhorsebooks.com/thompson.htm

This one sells kits and parts:

http://buggybobs.com/index.htm

You might try giving either one of these a call


----------

